
Show HN: Video for kids – create a giant paper necklace with 1 paper piece - fraoulitsa
https://youtu.be/LJwtZ-40RmA?t=27
======
fraoulitsa
I am a scientist mum of twins. I created a series of videos with quick STEM
educational activities for young kids (3-7 YO) I aim for: -vibrant playful
videos: so they are engaging for young kids -easy to follow & quick
preparations: so kids can prepare together with parents avoiding the long
parental preparations -accurate instructions: so it is easy to replicate at
home -household items only: for low cost

What do you think?

Thank you for your time and feedback.

